# Spanish Motorways Toll Charges



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

The new goverment is to introduce toll charges on all Spanish Motorways in the very near future ..just a question of how long it will take to set up the booths..cant see much manaña applying here.
This to help the Spanish budget nothing to do with repaying the EU for construction costs
So you already pay on the AP routes, soon it will apply to the Auto Vias as well.
All ready been protest in Catalanya about price increase so watch this space.

http://www.thinkspain.com/news-spain/21141/queues-at-ap7-toll-booths-as-protestors-refuse-to-pay


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Hadn't heard about that one. One effect of charging a toll on the A7 would to be force even more traffic on the N340 which is overcrowded with lorries now in this part of the world. 
Always thought the lorry drivers save their toll money for the girls on white chairs!

Actually that thinkspain article only said drivers were refusing to pay tolls. It didn't say anything about putting tolls on Autovias.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Between here and Valencia we have 2 motorways 1 free and 1 toll,only the holiday makers seem to use the toll road.
Locals do not use the toll motorways only the free ones so as above post the N roads will be chaotic. ( more time to ogle the white chair people )


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

denisl said:


> Actually that thinkspain article only said drivers were refusing to pay tolls. It didn't say anything about putting tolls on Autovias.


Its the increase in the current toll charges which recently took effect the on the A Pistas which the are refusing to pay ... charging on the Auto Vias is seperate issue


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

So goodbye to the lovely free ride from Zaragoza to Sagunto then? :evil:


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Afraid so Javea its a great road.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Ken,
it shows how long it is since i have been down there. There was no motorway :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry cant see that happening most Autovias have so many junctions and local access roads that unless they close most of them the cost of installing toll booths would be prohibitive.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> Sorry cant see that happening most Autovias have so many junctions and local access roads that unless they close most of them the cost of installing toll booths would be prohibitive.


Its already been passed by the Economic Commitees just a matter of time before it happens..probably put the first ones on busy exit junctions.
We have them like that round Le Zenia down here you dont pick up a ticket to say when you got on there is just a fixed exit price .So quite easy to set up.
If you know your way round you can miss them.
I would love for it not to be possible but they reckon it will raise 4 billion annually so a good incentive to go ahead with it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> Sorry cant see that happening most Autovias have so many junctions and local access roads that unless they close most of them the cost of installing toll booths would be prohibitive.


Know what you are saying but - building the toll booths would create employment and infrastructure and the government will be looking long term at the regular income generated. Personally I don't want to see it happen but unfortunately I think it will - Spain needs money from whatever source!

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If Spain didn't close every afternoon it would help the economy.
and dont say they close because its hot,they don't in Oz,China,Thailand and its a lot hotter there.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

hogan said:


> If Spain didn't close every afternoon it would help the economy.
> and dont say they close because its hot,they don't in Oz,China,Thailand and its a lot hotter there.


How..... They have an 8 hour day like most places 10.00 till 14.00 then 16.00 till 20.00 and even later in the summer just there overall day is longer.
Love the siesta and the Saturday(smaller towns only) and Sunday closing very civilised...the main economic problem was the building boom and bust.

But still NOT looking forward to the toll charges.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When we lived in Spain, I would drive between Malaga and Fuengirola 5 or 6 times per month - a lovely Autovia with 3 lanes and some good views.

Alternatively, I could have travelled thruogh built-up areas along the coast road, passing numerous sets of traffic lights, a few roundabouts and many pedestrian crossings.

I would readily pay €2 to drive on the AV. I might pay €5 but would I pay €10?

And certainly the AP7 from Fuengirola to Marbella was almost empty whilst the A7 was constantly busy.

What would I pay to travel the length of the M1? Surely the time must come.

(Better get some travelling in soon   - Gordon)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This weeks news re tolls

http://www.costa-news.com/content/view/9595/120/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*free*



javea said:


> So goodbye to the lovely free ride from Zaragoza to Sagunto then? :evil:


That was my Immediate thought!


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Lets hope she is "For Turning"Hogan we always use the auto vias.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Interesting that this should come up just as the EU has been telling Portugal that they are not legal in charging tolls on roads that were funded by the EU.
"We paid for them to be built - we ain't now going to pay to use them!" (Not a literal translation but the gist...)

Patrick


----------

